# the C&S foam lance in action



## Gadgey (Mar 12, 2007)

sorry couldnt resist posting this guys , bought the foam lance from Johny and Andy today at the meet and i`m well happy , the brass threaded lock on the end decided to come undone a tad easily but no bother , i tightened it back up by hand it seems fine now , the machine used was a Karcher , i did try it with my cheapo washer but the suds were no wear near as good as the more powerful Karcher , did the Mrs beemer and my Astra Long and even the kids had a go LOL

thanks guys


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

LMAO :lol: :lol:


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

That was reeeeet good! :lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Ha ha, brilliant m8.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Lol, told you they were the nuts fella - just like marshmello! :thumb:


----------



## Gadgey (Mar 12, 2007)

its what computers were made for guys :lol: :lol: :detailer:


----------



## Richy888 (Mar 18, 2007)

:lol: Nice one but you do scare me


----------



## Gadgey (Mar 12, 2007)

you wana try being me Richy .... every time i look in the mirror i go ...YIKES :doublesho ..how did i get this handsome  

pfft :lol: :lol:


----------



## RichardC (Apr 30, 2006)

Great vid!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Awesome Mr H 

Ill stick that link on the C&S site over the next few days..!

Johnny


----------



## Gadgey (Mar 12, 2007)

nee probs mate , thanks a ton, great device to have ... will be gettin well used around chrimbo time i expect


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Southampton*.....I shoulda brought my car over! lol Nice vid:thumb:


----------



## huddo (May 29, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

:lol: very festive!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

great


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Mad as a box of soapy frogs.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

great vid!!


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

wicked


----------



## Luxige (Mar 25, 2007)

very good video I was very impressed by your video footage, the usage of light, the background sounds it had a bit of a how you say......je ne se quoi

lol (fantastic gadgey)


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Thats class...:lol: :lol:


----------



## Gadgey (Mar 12, 2007)

Luxige said:


> very good video I was very impressed by your video footage, the usage of light, the background sounds it had a bit of a how you say......je ne se quoi
> 
> lol (fantastic gadgey)


it was done in a Blair Witch project stylie :lol: but without the blair or Witch


----------



## Forbez (Feb 8, 2006)

PMSL! Class


----------

